# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  من أحدث بعد التشهد وقبل التسليم من الصلاة ..

## حمد

*ذهب الحنفية إلى أنّ الصلاة صحيحة ؛ لأنّ الصلاة اكتملت .*
*أما الحديث الذي ورد فيه : (وتحليلها التسليم) ؛ فهو إرشاد لما ينبغي أن يتحلل به المرء من صلاته . لا ركنٌ*
*بدليل أنّ الله سبحانه لم يأمر بالتسليم في كتابه الكريم .*
*وأيضاً هو خطاب من العبد للمخلوقين ، والمصلي منهيّ عن ذلك . فدلّ على أنه تحليل من الصلاة لا جزءٌ منها .* 
*وحتى لو أفاد الحديث وجوب التسليم ، فإنّ النهي -المستفاد- عن الخروج من الصلاة من دونه ، لا عموم فيه ؛ لأنه مفهوم الحديث لا منطوقه . والمفهوم لا عموم فيه .*فلو طرأ عذر قاهر جعل الإنسان يخرج من صلاته ، وقد اكتملت ، فلا حرج .

يُراجَع : شرح معاني الآثار

----------


## محرز الباجي

و التسليم فرض لازم في الصلاة فمن أحدث قبله فلا صلاة له لحديث النبي صلى الله علي وسلم  صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي ولحديث من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد  وتحليلها يعني لا يحل للمصلي كل ما حرم عليه في الصلاة حتى يسلم  من كلام وأكل وغيرة فإذا تمت الصلاة قبل الإتيان بالتسليم فعليه يحل له كل هذا أما أن التسليم لم يأت في القرآن فقد أتى ما هو أدل منه على المطلوب و هو قوله تعالى وما أتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا  وليس كل الأوامر  قد إحتواها القرآن أما  الجملة  الأخيرة فقد آلمني رأسي عند قرائتها وحق له ذلك

----------


## حمد

أخي محرز :
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي) ، لا يدل على فرضية التسليم .
لأنّ التسليم عند المنازِع ليس من الصلاة ، بل هو خروج وتحلّل منها .

أما الاستدلال بحديث : (من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد) فلا يصح .
لأنّ المسألة في غير المتعمد ، لا المتعمد . والمعذور له أحكام تخصه .

قولك أخي :



> وتحليلها يعني لا يحل ...


هذا استدلال بالمفهوم على عموم الحكم .. ولا يصح
لأنّ المفهوم لا عموم له .

وقد أشار لهذه القاعدة ابن تيمية رحمه الله حين تكلّم عن حكم من تجاوز توقيت المسح على الخفين في بعض الظروف .

----------


## محرز الباجي

أخي أنت  أقمت الدعوى على أن التسليم ليس من الصلاة ونحن معاشر المسلمين ما عهدنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى صلاة واحدة من غير تسليم أفنترك سنة النبي الظاهرة المحكمة  لتخرصات التقسيمات الكلامية واللغوية الظنية  فعلى مذهبك من أكمل التشهد الأخير ثم  قام  دون أن يسلم فصلاته هذه  تجزئه أليس كذلك  وقد أدى ما عليه لا أرى هذه المسألة إلا مثل  جواز تنكيس الوضوء وهي من شواذ المسائل عند الأحناف ومن إدعى أن التسليم ليس من الصلة فعليه الدليل لا إبطال الحقائق  بالمنطوق والمفهوم ولجاز لغيرك أن يقول أن التكبير كذلك ليس من الصلاة  قياسا على ما أصلته

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

المسألة ناقشها الألبانى فى احكام الصلاه الكبير باختصار وبالطبع قال بوجوب التسليم وأن من أحدث قبل السلام بطلت صلاته وتعجبت لما قرأت رأى الاحناف فى ذلك -كما ذكره الشيخ-وتعجبت أكثر أن أرى من يقول بذلك للآن فسبحان الله .!!!

----------

